# welche karpfenrute??



## Meerjungfraumann (2. März 2006)

hallo leute,#h
ich bin neu, deswegen stell ich mich erstmal kurz vor. 24 J. arbeitsloser zahntechniker aus der nähe bei duisburg.
hoffe es geht euch allen gut und ihr könnt mir bei meinem fragen helfen!
frage1) was ist "alconit"? sind die so gut wie fuji sic?? wie siehts aus mit geflochtenen?? qualität??
frage2) möchte mir bald karpfenruten holen, meine traumrute sieht folgendermassen  aus: 2,25-2,5 lbs guter blank ist selbstverständlich!, parabolische aktion, überschubverbindung und fuji sic ringe! gibts sowas um oder unter 300€??? oder muß ich weiter träumen|kopfkrat
vielen dank schonmal im vorraus, freundliche grüße!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

Willkommen im Club #h


----------



## Sveni90 (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

Willkommen an Bord

1 rute oder 2 ruten zusammen 300€ ?


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

danke für das nette willkommen! wünsche dir auch petri heil! und gute fänge!!


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

hi, denke eine rute, hab mich auch schon erkundigt, unter 200€ mit fuji sic geht nix!! außer sänger anaconda, hätte aber gerne ne durchgehende aktion und überschub! danke


----------



## Sveni90 (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

Also wenn sie 300 euros kosten soll gibts schon was sehr gutes:

Shimano tribal xt
Shimano tribal xtr
Greys X-Flite carp
Nash Pursuit 

Hast du denn schon eine passende Rolle oder eine in ausicht?


----------



## sumo-carp (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

ich wusste gar nicht, dass man als arbeitsloser zahntechniker soviel geld zur verfügung hat     
warum müssen es eigentlich unbedingt fuji-sic ringe sein?


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

die shimano xt wäre intressant, wegen der aktion, in meinem kopf haben sich aber fuji sic ringe festgesetzt, leider|supergri! gibt ja auch gute von pelzer, oder? ich meine ohe fuji.
hatte an sportex ruten gedacht, fbc carp top oder brilliant, deswegen die frage was "alconit" ist. die ruten würden meinen traumruten am nächsten kommen, haben aber keine voll parabol aktion. 
rollen hab ich gedacht auf jeden fall shimano baitrunner! für die 2,25 die großen aero gte, b? und werde mir später noch 3,0 lbs ruten holen, dann die xte. gruß


----------



## Sveni90 (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

die xt hat fujis.
Von diesen alconit habe ich noch nix gehört,sorry
Was die Rolle angeht was würdes du denn da ausgeben wollen?
Denn in rollen sollte man mehr investieren als in ruten.


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

 bin noch nicht so lange arbeitslos, hab gespart!#6
fuji sic sind doch das nonplusultra, was haltbarkeit und verarbeitung anbelangt, oder?


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

fuji sic? meine die xtr hat die, die xt nicht. lass mich gerne berichtigen.
meinst du die rollen sind zu schlecht?? will nicht an den cassien oder so, dass ich so mosterrollen brauche, hauptsache baitrunner und heckbremse! 
gruß


----------



## Sveni90 (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

Die xtr hat *Fuji *Low rider Beringung
Das mit den Rollen ist ok.
Wenn du unbedingt eine Heckbremse möchtest geht die gte-b voll in ordnung


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

denke ich auch. hab mir vorhin die fox continental angeguckt, is auch nicht schlecht, danke dir auf jeden fall schon mal für die fachsimpelei, wünsch dir was, bis denn#6


----------



## STICHLING (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

also von den oben genannten Ruten würde ich die Grey nehmen 

ich hatte bis vor ein paar Wochen selber die Greys X-Flite 12,6 3lbs
im Einsatz und ich muss sagen von der Qualität , Wurf und Drillverhalten sind die Ruten der absolute Hammer 

ausserdem kommt ja noch die lebenslange Garantie dazu


----------



## sumo-carp (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

das ist schon klar, dass die fuji-sic-ringe top sind:m ...allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man da überhaupt so einen rießen unterschied feststellen kann, wenn man mit ner "normalen" mono fischt...und selbst wenn...ob sich die mehrkosten lohnen#c #c


----------



## Adrian* (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

Guck doch mal im Askari Katalog, die haben da Karpfenrute von Kogha glaub ich, die komplett mit Fuji ringen und Rollenhalter ausgestattet sind...
Nur dieses Kogha gibt mir da zu denken...
Geh doch mal in Angelläden in deiner nähe und guck dich da um, bringt glaub ich mehr...


----------



## Karpfen91 (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

hallo
von kogha und überhaupt von diesen askarimarken halte ich überhaupt nichts. die x-flite ist schon ne tolle rute aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne war die ziemlich hart als ich mir sie letztes mal angeguckt habe, kann mich aber täuschen.
gruß


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (2. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

danke dir adrian, für den tip, war selber überrascht, das es eine rute für 100€ gibt mit fuji, schließe mich aber der meinung von karpfen91 an. habe einen händler gefunden der die sportex brilliant carp für 209€ anbietet, kann man nix gegen sagen, oder? die greys ist auf jeden fall der hammer! hab zwar gesagt, dass mein maximum bei 300€ pro liegt, aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand wo man die greys günstiger bekommt?? was ich gesehen hab waren 280€ kennt jemand ein besseres angebot?? vielleicht import?? danke gruß


----------



## Karpfen91 (17. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

hallo
war heute in neumünster auf der angelmesse. dort hat mir einer die x-flite für 200 angeboten. DER ABSOLUTE HAMMER für den preis. jetzt überlege ich schon ob ich morgen noch mal hinfahre?????
gruß


----------



## Seebaer (17. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

Hallo.....

weiß ja nicht ob Dir diese Ruten gut genug sind, aber ich finde sie SUPER


https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/237.pdf


----------



## STICHLING (18. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*



			
				Karpfen91 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> war heute in neumünster auf der angelmesse. dort hat mir einer die x-flite für 200 angeboten. DER ABSOLUTE HAMMER für den preis. jetzt überlege ich schon ob ich morgen noch mal hinfahre?????
> gruß




200 tacken das ist ja ein richtig geiler preis 

da muss man zuschlagen :m


----------



## Carp4Fun (18. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*



			
				Karpfen91 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> war heute in neumünster auf der angelmesse. dort hat mir einer die x-flite für 200 angeboten. DER ABSOLUTE HAMMER für den preis. jetzt überlege ich schon ob ich morgen noch mal hinfahre?????
> gruß


Moin Karpfen91,

Lass mich raten: Es war ein junger, kurzhaariger Verkäufer vom Angelcenter Kassel und der Ständer mit den Ruten stand etwas ungünstig unter `nem Angelschirm (schräg gegenüber vom Testbecken)?!|kopfkrat :m 
Ich war gestern Mittag mit `nem Kollegen dort und hatte diese Rute ebenfalls in der Hand. -Schönes Teil!:k Kurz darauf stand der besagte Verkäufer vor uns und fragte, ob er mal `nen guten Preis machen solle. Vom Taschenrechner zurück, bot er sie uns sofort für 250,-€ an. Weiter runter gehandelt haben wir allerdings nicht, da das nötige Kleingeld fehlte und ich momentan auch noch auf andere Angebote bzgl. der Greys Prodigy warte...
Falls du nochmal hinfahren solltest und zwei oder mehr Ruten benötigst, frag ihn am Besten, ob er dir für die Anderen den gleichen Preis macht und sie dir -natürlich versandkostenfrei- nach der Messe zuschickt.
-Hat er uns nämlich auch angeboten. 

Gruß#h 
Sascha


----------



## Karpfen91 (18. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

@Carp4Fun
hast recht mit dem stand. der typ vom angelcenter kassel hat mir seine karte gegeben. meinste er hat in seinem geschäft in kassel auch noch welche von den x-flite stehen , die er zum gleichen preis rausrückt? wollte mir ursprünglich die prodigy hohlen, für die müsste ich aber auch mindestens 150 bezahlen und meiner meinung nach ist die x-flite 50euro mehr auf jeden fall wert. werde ihn montag mal anrufen und alles abklären, kann dann ja bericht erstatten. 
gruß


----------



## Carp4Fun (18. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*



			
				Karpfen91 schrieb:
			
		

> meinste er hat in seinem geschäft in kassel auch noch welche von den x-flite stehen , die er zum gleichen preis rausrückt?


Zumindest hat er uns das gestern gesagt... 
Seine Visitenkarte hab ich vorsichtshalber auch mal mitgenommen. Grundsätzlich frage ich mich aber auch, in welchen Punkten sich die Prodigy und X-Flite (abgesehen von dem hübschen Snake-Skin-Effekt) so sehr voneinander unterscheiden sollen.#c 
Leider konnte ich ich die beiden Ruten noch nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen... Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was darüber?!#h 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## angler2 (19. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

Hallo Sascha,

der Unterschied zwischen der Prodigy und der XFlite besteht außer dem Preis darin:

Die XFlite hat eine Spitzenaktion und Fuji-Sic Ringe, während die Prodigy Carp
gewöhnliche Sic Ringe hat und eine durchgehende Aktion.
Die XFlite ist auf große Wurfweiten ausgelegt, während die Prodigy aktionsbedingt beim Drill im Nahbereich die Nase vorn hat. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Carp4Fun (19. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

Hallo ,

Stimmt, der Unterschied in der Beringung war mir auch bekannt. Aber da es sich sowohl bei der Prodigy als auch bei der X-Flite um recht hochwertige Ruten Ruten handelt und ich im Grunde auch immer mit Mono fische, ist dieser (Schwach-)Punkt für mich wohl soweit vernachlässigbar.
Schon anders sieht`s bei der Aktion aus, aber selbst da sollte die Prodigy für meine Zwecke absolut ausreichend sein...
Vielen Dank für die Infos!#6 

Gruß#h 
Sascha


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (19. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

danke seebaer, 
die ruten sind schon verdammt bombe!! so ziemlich das was ich gesucht hab! bin nur noch am hardern, hol ich mir die dynakev oder die eclix, hat ws jetzt für 130€? oder kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die dynakev was günstiger bekomme?? vielen dank gruß


----------



## fishmike (20. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

Hi,

bezüglich dynakev kannst ja bei cmw auf der homepage nachschauen, da kostet der blank alleine schon so viel wie bei dream tackle die ganze rute!
Ich hab auch eine dynakev in 13' 3,5lb, ist wirklich ein absolut geniales Teil!

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Karpfenlehrlig_06 (20. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

Mein Bekannter hat sich die   Fatboy Slim    von Century  gekauft diese rute hat bei 2,5 lbs einen 40er Leitring und das heißt du kannst sehr weit damit werfen    diese rute hat eine supergeniale Aktion da macht jeder Karpfen Spaß nur leider kostet sie ca. 320 euro pro stück
deswegen habe ich sie mir auch nicht holen können
also kannst ja auch mal nach der Fox warrior xt suchen die is günstiger und auch nicht übel


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (21. März 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*

danke für den tip! die fox ist für den preis auf jeden fall schwer in ordnung, das einzige was mich stört sind die griffe aus gummi, weiß nich so recht. stehe im moment noch zwischen zwei ruten, der favorit die dynakev carpI und der herausforderer die ws eclix, die je leider keiner hier zu kennen scheint, schade würd meine entscheidung erleichtern. auf jeden fall hat ws die eclix im moment für 130€, die dynakev kostet 180€, wieviel meint ihr kann ich bei der dynakev noch herunterhandeln?? welche würdet ihr nehmen?? gruß danke an alle


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: welche karpfenrute??*



Karpfenlehrlig_06 schrieb:


> Mein Bekannter hat sich die   Fatboy Slim    von Century  gekauft diese rute hat bei 2,5 lbs einen 40er Leitring und das heißt du kannst sehr weit damit werfen    diese rute hat eine supergeniale Aktion da macht jeder Karpfen Spaß nur leider kostet sie ca. 320 euro pro stück
> deswegen habe ich sie mir auch nicht holen können
> also kannst ja auch mal nach der Fox warrior xt suchen die is günstiger und auch nicht übel



also fox macht megaruten, aber die warrior und die fatboy slim kann man absolut NICHT vergleichen, weil sie einfach in einer anderen klasse spielen.
ich hader jez seit 1 1/2 jahren herum ob und welche ruten...schön langsam komm ich zu den greys.
die warrior is eine schöne rute und reicht eigentlich total, aber ich will einfach eine rute für mehrere jahre....
century fatboy oder die mk...   reihe wär mein wunsch, aber ich weigere mich 320€+ auszugeben....da kommt dann die prodigy von greys ins spiel...
nur ein probefischen hätt ich gern damit.

mfg


----------

